# Mouse Map



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a GIS Analyst by trade, and I would love to do a simple map with my software that would show some geographic based statistics about the numbers of fanciers in the US vs the UK. This is just to satisfy my curiosity about the impacts of distance on the two fancies. This is in no way trying to start arguments or fights or anything like that! I'm just a geographer trying to answer a personal question.

I can see how many members are in the ECMA based on the website, but I can't do it for the NMC or the AFRMA. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to tell me the number of registered members in the NMC, and possibly AFRMA if there are any members here. I don't want any specific information on anyone, or any locations or anything. Just a number.

Also, is the NMC the only major club in the UK?

If anyone could help me that would be awesome. Alternatively, if there is a lot of opposition to this, I'll scrap it. It's not vital or anything. I'm just curious.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Geography certainly does have an effect on me. I'm a very serious mouse fancier, but because of where I live I have NO access to another breeder or ECMA member within a 5 hour drive. Because of this I don't have the stock that I want or should be using to improve something...this being said I would love to be a show breeder but geography has caused me to wait an entire year...nothing can get improved at this rate...errrr.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

There are many mouse clubs in the uk, the NMC is the governing body which sets all the standards etc, awarding specials etc at shows .


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

It is a very good idea.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> There are many mouse clubs in the uk, the NMC is the governing body which sets all the standards etc, awarding specials etc at shows .


I figured it was something like that. Would there possibly be a document or something somewhere that lists just the number of fanciers involved? Again, I don't want names or locations at all, just a number. Even an approximate number would work, but I'd prefer to get as decent of data as possible.

Just to be clear, I do NOT want to map where every individual fancier lives or anything. My program will place dots on the map simply based on how many I tell it to. I'm interested in density over the country, not counties/states/whatever.


----------

